# Dymatize Xpand Review



## zombul (Jun 13, 2008)

Another product I recently used was Dymatize Xpand which is a Dymatize "NO booster" so to speak. I used the pill cap version and must say I wasnt very impressed. On top of that there were several caps. I didn't notice anything from it to be honest. I had some of the powder in sample packs but it become a solid and was completly unusable.
  I use Dymatize BCAA but the expand wasn't incredible by my experience.

I would give it a 1/10. Hate to score anything that low but it truly done nothing for me.

1/10


----------

